# B & S Won't turn over..



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Hey all;

This is my problem:
I am working on a 14.5 briggs. It's on a lawn tractor. 
The battery is fully charged.
I have 12volts at the excitor tab on the solenoid.
I can jump the solenoid to get the engine to turn over. 
The key switch doesn't do anything.
I have 12 volts at the key switch (orange wire from the exciter tab when turned to start position)
I checked the clutch / starter safety switch and the mower deck safety switch. both are working properly. Checked the seat safety switch also. It's o.k.
All terminals have been cleaned. I have good grounds everywhere.

WHAT AM I MISSING...I'M GOING CRAZY!!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

first if you using a volt meter in this case it is of little use, use a 12 volt test light, check power out at the switch to starter solenoid then at the solenoid. the volt meter does not draw amps, the light will draw a amp or less, the switch could be bad or the solenoid, or the wire to each. a bad connection can pass voltage but not amperage.

good luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the brand and model number of the equipment your trying to get going?

If you can jump the solenoid and get it to crank, then I doubt that it's an issue with insufficient current draw. It is likely an issue with the interlock system or key switch.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

I think it's an old mtd. The engine is a B&S 14.5 H.P. ohv. The key switch is a five lug with a seperate terminal that has a 'red' wire attached to it. I traced it back from the terminal on the key switch to a dead end. It's just hanging out there. I looked at a schematic and it looks like it should go to the (-) side of an ammeter except there is no ammeter. The wire is not connected to anything now. 
I took a test light and have power from the solenoid exciter lug (orange wire) to the same 'orange' wire at the key switch. I get a light when the key is turned to start.
I checked out the interlock switches and they check out o.k. I can jump a wire from the exciter lug to the negative side of the solenoid and get it to kick over. I've checked all ground connections.
I suspect either the solenoid or the key switch. Just can't positively detect which is bad.
Jake...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Jake T. said:


> I can jump a wire from the exciter lug to the negative side of the solenoid and get it to kick over. Jake...


Negative side of the solenoid??? I don't know what you mean!

If you have a standard solenoid there will be a cable from the positive terminal on the battery, then a cable from the solenoid to the starter motor, and finally the wire to the exciter lug. There should be no negative side to the solenoid, unless you have a floating ground, then there will be 2 lugs on the side and one needs to ground through the interlock switches.

How many terminals are on your solenoid?


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Sorry, I meant the cable to the starter motor. The solenoid only has one lug. The solenoid is grounded to the frame.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

In this case then I would suspect a bad solenoid.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

You seem quite up on the interlock stuff, but I have to ask that one stupid question ( you know - like is it plugged in) and that question would be " Is the mower deck in the engaged position?" Mower won't start if blade is engaged. Just askin'.

Good luck

Maytag


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

I found the problem. Had a broken wire going to the solenoid (the small red one coming from the key to the solenoid).


----------

